# Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!!



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

Any of you went 200,000 or more miles yet??
Name the car, engine, and miles!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

89 jetta 1.8 8v dead at 214,000 on the dot


----------



## kevster03 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Nexus)*

almost...
198,8xx and counting on my '96 2.0 jetta


----------



## rturbo930 (Jun 5, 2006)

i think my dad qualifies. 86 jetta gl - 456k miles.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (rturbo930)*

damn and the odometer still works


----------



## b-chan (Jul 31, 2006)

247000 on my 02 Golf TDI


----------



## brawlic (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (b-chan)*

218xxx on my 92 corrado slc


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (brawlic)*

225,000
96 2.0 Golf. 
runs like butter.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

somewhere around 170,000 on the 85 scirocco


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (rturbo930)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rturbo930* »_i think my dad qualifies. 86 jetta gl - 456k miles.

you must tell us more about this jetta lol.


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Almost 217,000 on my 95 Passat GLX.


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (Ghetto Gamer)*

i had 219k on my 91 jetta gl.
i was the original owner..
just sold it to a lucky kid two weeks ago.


----------



## vwsreed (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

209,000 on the 84 Gti and the odometer works some of the time so there's got to be 1000's of missing miles. Heads never been off ...not yet that is.


----------



## schaaber98 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

> 234,000 and still ticking = cousin still drives it on ocassion

86' golf gl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

92 Jetta 8v, just died at 263miles (420kms). I guess that oil light wasn't an electrical problem! BTW, OE clutch and headgasket replaced at 412kms - probably should have done the oil pump then too. Oh yeah, OE alternator!


----------



## Jesslop (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

85 GTI, 298k miles, 1.8l 8V engine. Sold it to a high schooler for his first ride.
87 Vanagon GL, 2.1l , 205k miles, sold it to my father in law. Still running around strong with about 210k miles on it.
Cheers,
Jess


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Jesslop)*

1996 Mk III Golf 310,000 klms. (193,000 miles) nearly there! Engine and interior A1. 
Its a 1.8 8V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2003Sport at 3:40 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## diesel_jr (Jun 26, 2006)

My 99.5 TDI jetta has over 207,000...it is a little worn looking, but still drives like a new one and still gets over 50mpg


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (diesel_jr)*

I put 230k on my 91 Jetta 1.8 8v. I didn't put a new clutch in it until 175k. I miss that car.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (camjr)*

1/2 way there .. just under 100k in my MkIV VR6


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I will tell you there are LOTS of ticking 8v's with over 200 000...
LOVE that engine
















And tons of gurgling diesels


----------



## NH16VGTi (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*

91 GTI 16v, 185,xxx almost there!


----------



## Taylorck2 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is really encouraging! I just bought my daughter her first car...a '96 Cabrio with 125,700 mi. Glad to hear she may drive it for a few more years anyway!


----------



## Triplogic (Aug 8, 2006)

my super's odometer quit working in 1987...im gonna say....4.2 million give or take a few miles


----------



## Aaron. (Aug 9, 2006)

We use km's in Canada, whats' the conversion for km - miles? Are you s'pose to multiply the km by 2.2 to get the miles? I don't know I thought I had it worked out, but then I confused myself.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Aaron.)*

I will be at 316,000 by the end of the week on my original motor... no rebuild other then gaskets.


----------



## FissionMailed (May 26, 2006)

Mine's got 115427 miles on it. Of course, the odometer doesn't work, and considering it's an 89, it's probably got a few more than that...but all of a sudden warranties seem to almost last forever...


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aaron.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron.* »_We use km's in Canada, whats' the conversion for km - miles? Are you s'pose to multiply the km by 2.2 to get the miles? I don't know I thought I had it worked out, but then I confused myself.

Divide km by 1.6.
google is your friend. Type "xxx km in miles" and you'll get the result in miles


----------



## mjver21 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (villalobos)*

248000 miles on my 94' golf.


----------



## nobrakes!!! (Feb 24, 2005)

*got a club for 400K?*

1996 Jetta 2.0 ---------375,xxx on the original trans. before it blew apart, and 421,xxx on the engine... still going.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: got a club for 400K? (nobrakes!!!)*

WOW how do you get so many miles on such a new car????


----------



## traderjay (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

my 91 GTI now now has about 200100 or so and shes still running strong


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (2003Sport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003Sport* »_1996 Mk III Golf 310,000 klms. (193,000 miles) nearly there! Engine and interior A1. 
Its a 1.8 8V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


BTW my 96 Golf III's odometer went back to zero at 300,000 kilometres. Now has only 10,000 on the clock!!!


_Modified by 2003Sport at 11:51 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (2003Sport)*

I had two:
1989.5 Jetta GLI 1.8L 16v - 214,XXX miles
1986 Jetta GLI 1.8L 8v - 247,XXX miles


_Modified by N2N at 10:50 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (N2N)*

i have never had one with more than 200k but you guys will get a kick out of this one...my mechanic has a 86 jetta coupe with 402,xxx. He owned it for about 10 years then sold it to a customer who only had work done by him, then he bought it back about 2 years ago. The body is too far gone and it is his winter beater now, but the amazing thing is it has the ORIGINAL clutch disc in it! The pressure plate broke and when he changed that he decided to try and get even more out of the clutch. I am anxious to see how long it will last http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

1993 Golf III GL
219,390 miles.
In addition to normal service, and a 2 oxygen sensors, idle stabilizer valve, 2 catalytic converters, wheel bearings all around, here are some other highlights:
150K: Had to replace distributor, which contains camshaft position sensor which was throwing MIL light.
170K: Heater core was replaced by VWoA at no charge to me after it failed and caused the engine to overheat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
190K: Kept losing coolant, thought it was head gasket and was bummed. It turned out to be the pipe that takes coolant out of the engine.
200K: Called VWoA and reported my "achievement". Received certificate for it.
219K: Took it to VW Santa Monica for rear bearing replacement. Was told I need to do the following, which are all routine: 1) replace timing belt 2) replace serpentine belt 3) replace rear brake pads 4) replace wiper motor as wipers work only on high (this one is not so routine and is pricy).
I plan to get these done and keep driving the car. It is still a pleasant drive and I prefer it to most economy cars out there.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

81, 84 and 85 Cabriolet all went over 400,000 miles.
86 Jetta 14,000 miles shy of 500,000 miles
81 Rabbit Diesel 396,000 miles when I sold it.
1993 Golf III 250,000+ miles when we traded it.
No idea how many my 70 Dub has on it clock has rolled over at least once and its sitting at 99950 right now.
hehehehe I have had many high milage dubs... trust me 200,000 is not a big deal


----------



## texnevada (Mar 14, 2011)

*200K More.*

I hit 200,000 miles June 2013 in my 2002 New Beatle 1.9 TDI. I'm still getting 42-45 mpg on "Charlie" as my daughters have named it. I put the first 80k on it by 2005. 
Going for 200K More.


----------



## dunkelxson (Jul 24, 2012)

1996 vw jetta 2.0 271xxx


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

1996 Jetta 2.0, 225, xxx miles!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad to see so many cars still going :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

1981 scirocco, 1.7 , 314,430 miles so far


----------



## Seppoboy (Apr 26, 2003)

*2006 Jetta TDI 208,500 miles*

The current car is a 2008 Jetta TDI with 208,500 miles at present. Replaced two wheel bearings, and rotors and pads, all else original except for routine maintenance items.

I formerly had a 1985 GTI that had state inspection issues due to body rust at 267,800 miles, so I sold it to my mechanic as a parts car. That one needed its replacement clutch at 216,000 miles, and was the best car I will probably ever own. It broke my heart to not have it as a daily driver anymore.


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a lot of rainbows for those German engineers! :facepalm:


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

Das Schnurrbart said:


> This is a lot of rainbows for those German engineers! :facepalm:


I thought that was a funny commercial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shannon Hamilton (Jun 17, 2004)

02 Jetta wagon 2.0 218,000 miles


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

02 jetta tdi 214k sold it in 09' for $4500


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*1982 Rabbit Pickup Truck, Diesel LX 1.6 NA - 304,961 miles (original, no rebuild)
1991 Jetta GLI, 2.0L 16V - 295,067 miles (original, no rebuild)
*


----------



## Kansas Slim (Nov 16, 2009)

*200K Club*

2000 VR6 Jetta here. I'll flip 229,000 on the way home tonight.


----------



## JohnnyBradbury (Sep 23, 2009)

223,446 miles on my 2002 1.8T 20v GTI, APR tune since 86,000


----------



## owieman2004 (Mar 11, 2014)

*220K Club*

240,654KMs on my 2001 1.8T Jetta!


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

1999 jetta wolfsburg edition 270k
1998 golf k2 240500


----------



## TheGhostOfChristmasPast (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha Many German Engineers earned their wings!


----------



## Ucster (Jan 15, 2013)

201,500 on my 1999 2 point slow. Still solid and a good runner. Love that little car.


----------



## CanaryRadoG60 (Jun 27, 2005)

200,960 03 TDi Wagon. Revo tune and all else original.


----------



## Vesl909 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Unofficial VW 200,000 mile Club!!! ( Mk4 Gti 1.8t)*

mine has 200,734
Starting to slowly Die on me, i think its be cause of the last two owners roughed her up alot  im still taking care of her.!


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

My Golf TDI last month:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TheGhostOfChristmasPast said:


> Haha Many German Engineers earned their wings!


:laugh: but don't tell TCL that..they won't believe you.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Our previous b4 tdi had 360klm or so. Still running great.









Dad just picked this up today, havnt even seen it yet. 433klms. Turbo Diesel.


----------



## spacecaddet420 (Dec 12, 2012)

2001 1.8t 230,500 miles

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## amedee_grodini (Mar 16, 2006)

*1987 VW Golf GTI 8v - 300,000 miles +++*

1987 VW Golf GTI 8v - 300,000 miles +++ First owner


----------



## VW on the Mississippi (Apr 19, 2012)

1 can 'rado said:


> *1982 Rabbit Pickup Truck, Diesel LX 1.6 NA - 304,961 miles (original, no rebuild)
> 1991 Jetta GLI, 2.0L 16V - 295,067 miles (original, no rebuild)
> *


I want this pick up!


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

2001 GTI GLX - 212,500 mi.


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

1999 Passat 1.8T, 224,000, when we recently sold it. Purchased it with 86,000 miles and was a very good car, no major problems, just typical wear item issues.


----------



## leftcoastR32 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have 137,017miles on my 2008 MKV .:R32!!! I know that's not close to 200k but this car will get there...:heart:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

1989 1.8L 16V. up to 262k now. drive it 4-5 times a week. runs like a champ. no rebuilds on engine or tranny. :thumbup:


----------



## nelster46 (Aug 24, 2014)

*220,000 miles and counting*

ive got a 2004 Passat with 220,000 miles on the clock its a 1.9 diesel and it had 80,000 mile on it when I bought it 7 year ago


----------



## TylerManse (Sep 26, 2012)

215087 miles in the mountains


----------



## Passat514 (Apr 1, 2005)

'99 Passat 1.8t
324,248 miles!


----------



## mak474 (Oct 15, 2018)

My 05 Jetta 2.5L joined my other vehicles in the 200,000 mile club this past weekend. It sees around 500 miles per week or 26,000 annually on just my work commute, so I'll try and join the 300k club here soon.
Other vehicles are:
97 Chevy S10 2.2L 230,000
05 Honda Pilot 3.7L 218,000
and a car inching towards 200k
07 Mazda 5 2.3L 180,000


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Halfway there in a 2013 Passat TDI


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Im just 85 miles from 250,000 
Starting to think theres some dark forces surrounding the car though. Still original clutch and the original key still has its OG battery.
Theres a lot on that car that shouldn't be working but is tbh...

EDIT:
The little 1.8T has made the trek. Clutch is still happy, engine is still happy, I’m still happy.


----------

